# Double Impact Seminar



## modarnis (Sep 7, 2005)

Modern Arnis Connecticut will play host to the second Double Impact Seminar on December 3, 2005 from Noon-4pm.  Master of Tapi Tapi Ken Smith and Grandmaster George Dillman will be the featured instructors.

More information and a printable flyer available at Modern Arnis 

PM me with your snail mail if you would like a flyer


----------

